# Monthly Plow Pricing



## lawnandplownj (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello, we have been plowing for around 3 years now. We were just approached by a pharmacy company asking us for a quote for a few of their locations. However, they want the monthly pricing. We usually price per storm so monthly pricing is new to us. Looking for some guidance on pricing out monthly snowplow accounts. Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

It's the same as Seasonal pricing. Find out what you would charge for a Seasonal price (how many inches and events does your area average per year), find a price that suits you, and divide that price by how many months you plow in your area. For Seasonal accounts here, our company breaks down Seasonal pricing into four installments. December, Jan, Feb, March.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> It's the same as Seasonal pricing. Find out what you would charge for a Seasonal price (how many inches and events does your area average per year), find a price that suits you, and divide that price by how many months you plow in your area. For Seasonal accounts here, our company breaks down Seasonal pricing into four installments. December, Jan, Feb, March.


Ditto, Add some extra salt trips, 8 or 10, Seasonal they will want them.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup, exactly Fred. These numbers won't work for him, but we base our numbers on 18 pushes and 30 saltings.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like a national management co using the name of the pharmacy


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> sounds like a national management co using the name of the pharmacy


Good thought, OP who contacted you about these 3 locations? NSP or corporate?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Seasonal we figure 25 plow trips with a few extra salt trips. If you post a location and maybe a screen shot of the jobs you will receive more advice. If you do a search most of what your looking for has already been posted. Good luck


----------

